# Fargo legislative forums



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Meetings will be held in the city commission Room 9 oclocka.m to ten thirty on the following Saturdays.Feb 1,Feb 15,March 15,March 29.Everyone is welcome good chance to visit with your legislators.


----------



## Decoyer (Mar 2, 2002)

I encourage anyone from Ron Iverson's district to attend this meeting.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

These forum are extremely impotant. I attended mine today in VC, and all 4 of our reps are on track. I broke down the districts by vote on HB1202; 11 voted for us. 25 cast 1 vote against us. 14 cast 2 votes against us. We lost this important bill by *3*votes. Somebody is not packing their share of the load. We cannot let it slip by next time. Next time is this week. The only way to win this is apply pressure.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

I attended the Fargo forum today. Fargo's is set up in a relatively formal format, where the panel (in today's case 4 - all area legislators attend one forum during the session) sits up at the front and answers submitted questions. I didn't submit any questions; my goal was merely to introduce myself to them again individually after the forum, let them know that some important bills are coming to the floor soon, and ask them to support the sportspersons. Two or three other legislators not on the panel were also there, so there was extra bang for my buck.

To my knowledge, no other sportspersons were there in a crowd of about 30. We need to take any and every opportunity to make sure the legislators know how strongly we feel about these issues, and taking time out of your busy schedule to meet them in person (just a testifying in Bismarck) leaves a lasting impression. I would have rather been ice fishing or predator hunting this morning, but there will be other years for that. This is our last year to get a handle on these issues before commercialization takes over to the point of no return. I don't plan to attend any other forums, but I sure hope others will.

Dick's right. We did not lose 1202 by 5 votes, rather only 3 noses. 3 votes the other way, we win. From the legislators I spoke with, there was very little Representative contact in days leading up to the floor vote on 1202. Tuesday morning, I spent 30 seconds (literally) doing a 15 word email to my two Reps urging a yes vote on 1202. Who else did so?

With many legislators, there is no need for "pressure", just a simple note indicating which way you'd like them to vote. Many will vote merely based upon directions from their constituents, especially where there is a strong numbers difference one way or the other. Without your direction, they may or may not vote as you'd like. You cannot leave that to chance on the basis they must know how you want them to vote based upon some past general contact or direction you've given on another bill. When it comes to floor votes, you will need to send or call in a very short "yes" or "no" direction on each bill. 30 seconds per bill - we should all be able to find time to do that.

1202 was there for us to get. Let's not lose another for lack of timely legislator contact.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Thanks for carrying the load again Dan.

I've been doing the email notes, but one of my guy's actually voted against 1202. Anyone else live in district 46? Hawken has been very nice, but I haven't heard Boo from Kasper. Does he read email? 
Given the schedule these legislators have, when is a good time to get them by phone?

M.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I was one of those that was icefishing. I should have been there I will be there next week.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I contacted both my Reps. last week about 1202.One voted for and 1 against.We haven't had a forum here yet as far as I know.


----------



## nodaker (Jan 25, 2003)

MRN said:


> Thanks for carrying the load again Dan.
> 
> I've been doing the email notes, but one of my guy's actually voted against 1202. Anyone else live in district 46? Hawken has been very nice, but I haven't heard Boo from Kasper. Does he read email?
> Given the schedule these legislators have, when is a good time to get them by phone?
> ...


Yes Thanks Dan

MRN
I don't think there is a "good time to get them by phone" 
If you must speak to them, call the 888 number and request a return call, then you really find out if they are interested at all in what you have to say

It's hit and miss on e mails, I believe, and the 888 number uses e mails
whenever they can to deliver your message to a legislator. I would be guessing if the 888 service knows which of the legislators read their e mails and who doesn't. 
I asked and found out from one of the "operators" that answer the 888 number that they will deliver a hand written note if you request that the message you give is "Urgent"
I hope this helps.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Nearly every legislator returns home over the weekend. Given their choice to serve in this position, it is fair game for you to call them at home on the weekends. I would keep it short/sweet, but a contact at home over the weekend may be your only way to reach them.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Wasn't it Thomas Jefferson that said every few years they all should be thrown out also something about the Potomic River. In the case on ND the Missouri would do just fine!!!!!


----------



## Terry Shaffer (Feb 3, 2003)

I spoke with one of my Reps on the phone today. The person-to-person communciation is invaluable because not only do you get to share your views on certain bills, you also get to hear your legislator's view. I've found thet sometimes his/her view is based on misinformation or incomplete information. As my Rep pointed out today, he's trying to track a large number of bills, and it's a very difficult task. Your input can help your legislator better understand the situation and your position.

My Rep also told me that if I want to be sure that I'm being heard, I should call the 800 number in addition to sending an e-mail. Phone messages are much easier to tally than are e-mails. As Dan and others have mentioned, it takes less than a minute to make that call.


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Feb 15 Sat. 9:00am City commision room.Timm Flakoll,Bettee Grande,Rick Gerg,and Jim Kasper.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

What building is the City Commision Room in?


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

Muskat, it's on the second floor of City Hall, which is the long, skinny building connected to and just East of the Civic.


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Thanks Dan, can count me in on this one.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I hope to see some of you there tomorrow morning. It appears there will be many from the site in attendance.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Look for me drinking coffee out of a green Shooting Star mug. I ###ycaned my Scheels mug.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Not to get off the point.....how about a "Nodak Outdoors" Coffee Cup? Could put a nice thank you on the side, have each member buy as many as they would like and hand out to whomever.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bump just a reminder to all that we are having another Leg meeting in Fargo I have a list of Rep attendee"s we need to let them know how we feel and numbers help. 10or 2 hours here will make help make many more enjoyable hours this fall and falls to come.

The League of Women Voters Forums are being held Saturdays at the Fargo City Hall from 9:00 until 10:30 AM.

Remaining Scheduled dates, Representatives & Senators:

March 1 - John Syverson, Byron Clark and Alon Wieland

March 15 - Tom Fischer, Kathy Hawken & Ron Iverson

March 29 - Al Carlson, Blair Thoreson & Randy Boehning


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

This weekend we have the following legislators.Sen. Tom Fischer,Rep. Kathy Hawken,Rep. Ron Iverson,and Rep. Sally Sandvig.The first three have 100% supported resident hunters by their votes to this point.Rep. Sally Sandvig(Disrict 21) needs to hear from us this weekend.Her votes this session have not been so good to this point.Please ask her and the others to vote for SB 2048!
thanks Kevin Hayer


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

These fourms are held all over the state on the weekends and Nodakers need to let their legislators know what they want and expect. This last winter I met folks from all parts of the state who want regulation on outfitters, higher license fees on NRs, and caps. They are passionate. Yet they are reluctant to stand up in public and say so. (tell 'em what I said but don't use my name). Shyness will not carry the day. Outfitters are not shy! Get in there in and pitch. I attended the corporate farming hearing in Bismarck. There was tremendous contrast between these farmers testifying, and we hunters testifying for hunting bills. Those farm boys were not shy. The corporate farm bill is dead. You as a hunter spend uncounted hours driving to a hunting spot, or looking for a hunting spot. Spend a couple hours at a legislative fourm. It will be your best hunting investment yet.


----------



## dleier (Aug 28, 2002)

Saturday March 15 10:30AM West Fargo HS


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

The meeting will be at West Fargo High School @ 10:30?? Which reps will be at this one???


----------

